# 2012 bow review: Bear Archery's Anarchy



## passthru79 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice review, the anarchy is a heck of a bow. I have one in their shadow series set up for 3d and 5 spot, its a tack driver.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree. Thanks!


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I love my Bear Anarchy...its a dream to shoot...smooth, fast, light, quiet, accurate...cant ask for anymore!!!


----------



## Chris1970 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Thanks Jason, you and others make a lot of difference by putting it all together*

Love your reviews Jason. Thanks for putting it all together and sharing your honest opinion. You rock.

Whenever I look for reviews I always check your website (outdoorproductreview.com) and the other one (Ike) and 
of course compoundbowchoice.com (here is a nice write-up on the Anarchy: http://compoundbowchoice.com/brands/bear/anarchy/review/)
And of course this forum (AT) rocks!

Together you guys, make a whole lot of difference. Thanks and keep them coming, Jason!


----------

